
Hyperloop: MIT students win contest to design Elon Musk's 700mph travel pods - espeed
http://www.theguardian.com/education/2016/jan/31/mit-students-win-competition-to-design-elon-musks-hyperloop-travel-system
======
protomyth
If that is the picture of the winner, how does it comply with ADA?

